# What crow decoys to get?



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I didnt really get into crow hunting until the end of last season and I know that I need some decoys. Season starts back up in July and I was wondering what kind of decoys to get. I was looking to get about a dozen but I dont want to spend too much. I see Flambeau makes some that are fairly cheap but the color seems off to me in the pictures. Does anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

When I did a lot of shotgunning for crows, it seemed to me as long as I had decent concealment the crows were more
focused on what they heard than saw.
On the rare crow hunt now and using an electronic call, I don't even bother with decoys and get plenty of shooting.
However you can't go wrong with adding an owl and a few crows decoys to your setup.


----------



## Songdog316 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have 2 dozen Flambeau decoys. You are right the color is off a bit but i have shot a bunch over them. 2 weeks ago i bought a flocking kit. Its alittle messy but once they're done they look great. There actually BLACK now. lol The kit was $15.00 off of ebay. All u will need is Black rustoleum paint to apply to your decoys. Its about $9.00 . Good luck n shoot straight


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

try imitating crows fighting a owl or a hawk. Use one or the other and change from time to time crows do remember getting shot at. I have not bothered to buy crow decoys but have used either a owl or hawk decoy to get their attention. Used to have a big flight going to roost toward the mountains near my house. I would take my owl decoy on a long pole and set it up well over to one side and use a mouth call to get their attention. shot a bunch of crows doing it. have fun and be safe! :beer:


----------

